# LF: Discus Breeding Pair



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Looking to buy a pair of mated discus for my first attempt at breeding discus. Anyone who has a pair for sale, please PM me with pictures and prices. Thanks!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

are you looking for a good price "proven" pair?
if it's proven, it won't be cheap.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not looking for a "cheap" pair of breeders - just cheaper in comparison with the average pair (ie. not high grade albinos)


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Still looking!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

You can check on aquabd.com there might be a few on there..


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I think April got an albino pearl pigeon young pair maybe you could contact her and start from that.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> I think April got an albino pearl pigeon young pair maybe you could contact her and start from that.


Not sure if he/she is looking for a pair or a "proven" pair.
Looking for "mated" pair tho.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Not sure if he/she is looking for a pair or a "proven" pair.
> Looking for "mated" pair tho.


Yes, Harry is looking for a proven mated pair !!!!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Peter


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking for breeding pair of discus!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump t.t.t.!!!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone has a pair for sale, please PM me...


----------

